# Eton Shirts



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

So the saleman says that Eton shirts represent the best quality for money and recommends them over Armani, Zegna and Canali shirts.

Anyone else an Eton fan?


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I am. I think I have 5 at the moment and they are my favourite go to shirts, and are excellent values in the shirt world IMO. Their fit is not for everyone but I have yet to find any other current or potential issues in the shirts. I have never seen an Armani shirt let alone touched one but I do consider them at least as good as the other 2 you mention, this coming from a big fan of Zegna fabrics. If I had one complaint it is the snugness of the cuff, but it is an easy fix and I do have a wrist like an ankle (per the local watchmaker).


----------



## Owen Meany (Jul 10, 2008)

I am a fan. I have several and find their "classic" cut shirts to fit me very well. I like the fact they still look good after hours of wear too. I have several brands of shirts and these are my favorites. They aren't not as "refined" as the Borelli's I have, but still very nice. 

In the US they are priced at about $250.00, but I purchase them directly from their website and up paying about $160 per shirt, depending on the number in the order. At $250, I not sure I would be as excited about them.

Since joining AFF and SF, I have been on a journey to find the best RTW shirts for me and have purchased more than a few of: Borelli, Finamore, Robert Talbot, Hickey Freemen, Hilditch & Key, Harvey Hudson and plenty of Nordstrom brand (pre AFF and SF)...I think going forward I will stick to Borelli (from STF) and Eton, but I do look forward to trying Ledbury. 

Good Luck, jtb


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Owen Meany said:


> I am a fan. I have several and find their "classic" cut shirts to fit me very well. I like the fact they still look good after hours of wear too. I have several brands of shirts and these are my favorites. They aren't not as "refined" as the Borelli's I have, but still very nice. In the US they are priced at about $250.00, but I purchase them directly from their website and up paying about $160 per shirt, depending on the number in the order. At $250, I not sure I would be as excited about them.Since joining AFF and SF, I have been on a journey to find the best RTW shirts for me and have purchased more than a few of: Borelli, Finamore, Robert Talbot, Hickey Freemen, Hilditch & Key, Harvey Hudson and plenty of Nordstrom brand (pre AFF and SF)...I think going forward I will stick to Borelli (from STF) and Eton, but I do look forward to trying Ledbury. Good Luck, jtb


You order them from their Swedish or UK website? is your selection limited to what's seen online, or can you provide them with a product number of a shirt you like and order that way?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I have no problems with the 5 I have. I enjoy them for what they are. Sportier shirts that seem to stay wrinkle free no matter what I do to them. The salesman mentioned something about a treatment that reacts to body heat. I haven't gone out of my way to confirm this however. The collar stays are sewn in and I've read here that this presents a longevity problem. They seem nicely made and have little extras that I appreciate. One of my shirts has clear buttons with a piece of the shirts material in the center which allows them to blend in with shirt. Their standard buttons have a nice feel to them as well. You find them over here for around 250-300 so I tend to buy them during sales periods.


----------



## Mista Tee (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, 


newbie here, I must admit i was very sceptical about the Eton shirt, but am absolutely converted now. I bought 3 Eton Shirts , one eton slim fit and the other 2 where eton Classic fit shirts . Firstly the fit was great, and the fabric just oozed quality. Anyhow, after packing them tightly into a suitcase, i simply put them into a shower and voila, no more creases... Seriously a good product. One thing i will say is that Etons sizing is a little crazy, and after getting confused with some of the more popular stores I inally ended up at a webstore called www.Indumenti.se . Spoke to a guy called anders, and he was ever so helpful, and i even received the shirts in time to the West Coast.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Their aversion to plackets rules me out.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

How slim are their slim fit ? Slimmer than H&K ?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I picked up three (all contemporary fit) at the Harry Rosen Outlet Boxing Day sale. Never owned one before. Very impressed with both quality and fit. Immediately bought two more on-line. I'm a convert.


----------



## dhahlen (Nov 29, 2011)

Love these, but my only option is made to measure. Even their longer fits can't match my wide shoulders, long arms, and skinny neck! However, this isn't just Eton, this happens with every shirt I own. I pick up most of my MTM from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Matt S said:


> Their aversion to plackets rules me out.


That and inexact sleeve lengths for the price you pay. I have no doubt they are high quality, but adjustable cuffs do not belong on a $200+ shirt.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

poorboy said:


> So the saleman says that Eton shirts represent the best quality for money and recommends them over Armani, Zegna and Canali shirts.
> 
> Anyone else an Eton fan?


Eton makes a very nice off-the-peg shirt, however, the fit is very, very slim and the sizing isn't the best. It's based on European sizes.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Owen Meany said:


> I am a fan. I have several and find their "classic" cut shirts to fit me very well. I like the fact they still look good after hours of wear too. I have several brands of shirts and these are my favorites. They aren't not as "refined" as the Borelli's I have, but still very nice.
> 
> In the US they are priced at about $250.00, but I purchase them directly from their website and up paying about $160 per shirt, depending on the number in the order. At $250, I not sure I would be as excited about them.
> 
> ...


T.M. Lewin gets a bum rap, but I find their off-the-peg shirts, especially if you want a cutaway collar, to be an outstanding value for the dollar. My go-to shirts used to be Polo Ralph Lauren, but the custom-fit isn't slim enough for me now and the Regent collar isn't wide enough.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Jovan said:


> That and inexact sleeve lengths for the price you pay. I have no doubt they are high quality, but adjustable cuffs do not belong on a $200+ shirt.


I concur. I actually think us American gents are spoiled. The sizing on this side of the Atlantic, where we don't have a tradition of custom tailoring, is much more accommodating to those who aren't the perfect size. It isn't uncommon to find say a shirt with a 15 and 1/2-inch neck in two or three sleeve lengths. This is quite uncommon in the United Kingdom, to say nothing of the continent. As a result, I seldom buy off-the-peg in Europe, unless it's T.M. Lewin -- and even think I pay about $10 a shirt for the sleeves to be shortened.

One of my best off-the-peg experiences came from Nicholas Jermyn, which I discovered when visiting New Zealand a couple of years back.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

hockeyinsider said:


> Eton makes a very nice off-the-peg shirt, *however, the fit is very, very slim *and the sizing isn't the best. It's based on European sizes.


I find this to be true of their "slim fit" shirts, but not so of their "contemporary fit" or "classic fit" shirts.

I don't have any issue with sizing - a 16 1/2 (42, IIRC, in European size) fits me perfectly. I normally wear a 34" sleeve, and find the Etons _maybe_ a half inch long. Not enough for me to bother with having them shortened.

The contemporary fit offers a nice, clean tapered look without the shrink-wrapped appearance that so many seem enamored with.


----------



## Mista Tee (Jan 6, 2013)

RogerP said:


> I find this to be true of their "slim fit" shirts, but not so of their "contemporary fit" or "classic fit" shirts.
> 
> I don't have any issue with sizing - a 16 1/2 (42, IIRC, in European size) fits me perfectly. I normally wear a 34" sleeve, and find the Etons _maybe_ a half inch long. Not enough for me to bother with having them shortened.
> 
> The contemporary fit offers a nice, clean tapered look without the shrink-wrapped appearance that so many seem enamored with.


*My Brother has a similar issue with the sleeve, where he needs a shorter arm, so for for his birthday i ordered him an Eton Made to measure. I initially called Eton and they told me to speak to Indumenti.se who processed the order online from a made to measure range. The shirt is made by Eton and I was even able to customise the collar. I had to wait 4 weeks, however the End product seems ideal for him as he was very happy. Ok, a little pricey at 180 usd, but not many other brands can really compete with such competitive service.*


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Kudos for going the exta mile for your brother!


----------



## Trond (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a bit currius. How is Armani (regular) shirt sizes, compere to (regular) Eton, or Boss?


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

I now own 5 Eton shirts. I'm hoping to pick up one more for $157. I didn't pick it up when it was first put on sale because I don't really need a shirt. I'll find out Thursday if there's one left in stock.

I find the contemporary fit to be fuller than Boss and Armani. I'm likely a slim fit in Eton, but there isn't the selection of styles, so I buy the contemporary fit. 

I like the fact they stay crisp looking even after wearing them the entire day, yet are very breathable. I have a Nordstrom and Brooks Brother's no iron, but they don't breathe nearly as well as the Eton.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I found one in a thrift, and frankly, I was shocked. They look nice in high-end stores, but maybe the one I found was from some kind of diffusion line. It was rather worn out, and I didn't take the time to figure out the age of it. There's no polite way to put this (caution, graphic images may disturb some viewers):

It had sewn-in collar stays.

Anybody see that on one?

Anyway, (since they've come up in this thread) next  TM Lewin sale I may allow myself to be seduced by the siren song of five $32 shirts. How does their slim compare to BB extra-slim? I know CT's extra-slim is supposed to be a little slimmer than BB's.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

The ETON shirts I have seen in shops did not look appealing to me. I will admit I have a short-ish neck; therefore I prefer shirts with low, soft collars, something which is presently not fashionable. The Armani shirts I bought in around 1989 and gave away in about 1996 due to my increasing neck size had low, soft collars and they were very easy to wear and draped magnificently. Tough to say which are my fave shirts today because there is no single company that has every feature I like in a shirt. But my go to shirts, which have most of my fave features are Ike Behar and Gitman Bros. I like Polo a lot too, but the button placement on the cuff is odd and God help you if you ever need to shorten the sleeves, as the button hole on the sleeve placket is positioned so that it is parallel with the cuff button hole, making moving the sleeve placket during the sleeve shortening extremely difficult because the placket button hole is cut into the shirt and not contained within the placket. My seamstress is patient with me when I bring in Polo shirts for shortening (I rarely do anymore). No manufacturer other than Paul Fredrick positions the sleeve placket button hole this way, at least not that I know of.


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

I saw Eton shirts in my local T.K.Maxx shop for £49 (they also had Schott leather jackets). Unfortunately, none was non-iron.
Could you tell me if anyone used Eton MTM service? I see on the website they cost 1495 Swedish Kronas, does the price vary on the fabric? I am interested in non-iron


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

peterc said:


> The ETON shirts I have seen in shops did not look appealing to me. I will admit I have a short-ish neck; therefore I prefer shirts with low, soft collars, something which is presently not fashionable. The Armani shirts I bought in around 1989 and gave away in about 1996 due to my increasing neck size had low, soft collars and they were very easy to wear and draped magnificently. Tough to say which are my fave shirts today because there is no single company that has every feature I like in a shirt. But my go to shirts, which have most of my fave features are Ike Behar and Gitman Bros. I like Polo a lot too, but the button placement on the cuff is odd and God help you if you ever need to shorten the sleeves, as the button hole on the sleeve placket is positioned so that it is parallel with the cuff button hole, making moving the sleeve placket during the sleeve shortening extremely difficult because the placket button hole is cut into the shirt and not contained within the placket. My seamstress is patient with me when I bring in Polo shirts for shortening (I rarely do anymore). No manufacturer other than Paul Fredrick positions the sleeve placket button hole this way, at least not that I know of.


You could get shirts made to measure with that specific kind of collar for the kind of money you'd spend on Armani or Eton.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the store was able to get the Eton shirt brought in from Toronto that was on sale. I'm hoping it will be in Friday. $160 is a good price.


----------



## tonyanthony1970 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 3 ETON shirts. A powder blue slim fit that fits me just fine. I have to other that will require some alterations becasue I am rather thin. I purchased based on size conversion that wasn't accurate. I may put 2 of the shirts up for sale or trade. If anyone is interested send me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2020)

poorboy said:


> So the saleman says that Eton shirts represent the best quality for money and recommends them over Armani, Zegna and Canali shirts.
> 
> Anyone else an Eton fan?


Yes!!! I own close to 100 and they are my favorite shirt for many reasons. I LOVE them.


----------

